# Steinhatchee April 14th-19th



## fsae99

I normally fish North at Keaton or south at Suwannee but I might show up.


----------



## DuckNut

Not me...I will be at home crying then.


----------



## mmccull5

we are looking forward to a new fishery!


----------



## DuckNut

It is a very fishy place...but it is also a very rocky and oyster filled area.

Drive slow out of the channels.


----------



## mmccull5

> It is a very fishy place...but it is also a very rocky and oyster filled area.
> 
> Drive slow out of the channels.


thanks man. i have read that there is all kinds of bottom there. i will be taking it easy for sure to learn the area.


----------



## islander1225

I can head over from jax on the 15th or 16th and show ya around, Im 28 and been fishing that area since i was 5, Pretty much a second home to me, I even got married over there. 


what kind of boat you gonna be running?


Alex


----------



## mmccull5

> I can head over from jax on the 15th or 16th and show ya around, Im 28 and been fishing that area since i was 5, Pretty much a second home to me, I even got married over there.
> 
> 
> what kind of boat you gonna be running?
> 
> 
> Alex


alex, sorry for the late reply i have been out of the country.

that would be awesome! i can keep you posted if dates change. i have an 18 seahunter.


----------



## islander1225

Sounds good, just ley me know if anything changes.




Alex


----------



## anytide

look out for these while your there.....


----------



## mmccull5

anytide - that's a gator! thanks for posting! i am hoping to get on some of those as they are few and far between up here.


----------



## anytide

they are there , topwater 
and watch out for the rocks!!!!


----------

